# Build MotherF'er Build!!! 3 Month Log



## patricio223 (Sep 18, 2006)

BEFORE PIC:





Stats
Age: 19
Height: 6'4
Weight: 179(up 9 pounds since mid august.)
Goal: become the incredible hulk


----------



## patricio223 (Sep 18, 2006)

weight:179.9 (damn you .1 !!!!!)
Workout today CHEST
Dumbell Bench Press
10 x 50 lbs
10 x 50
8 x 50
Shoulder Press Cables
10 x 45
10 x 45
10 x 45
Cable Flys
12 x 40
10 x 45
9 x 45
Pushups
15
14
12


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

patricio223 said:


> weight:179.9 (damn you .1 !!!!!)-*haha*
> Workout today CHEST
> Dumbell Bench Press
> 10 x 50 lbs
> ...



if i were you i'd drop most of that and do somethin like:
db press
incline db press
chest fly's
then somethin else____________ if you want. the other 3 are more than enough.


----------



## patricio223 (Sep 19, 2006)

kenwood said:


> if i were you i'd drop most of that and do somethin like:
> db press
> incline db press
> chest fly's
> then somethin else____________ if you want. the other 3 are more than enough.



Well my workout sched. right now is chest day off back day off legs day off
So I hit triceps/shoulders also on chest day and biceps also on back day. Started creatine @ 5g/day yesterday.


----------



## patricio223 (Sep 20, 2006)

Back day was today
Weight: 179.8(RAWR)
Pullups- 8, 6, 4

Back Extension
185 x 12
215 x 10
230 x 6

Row
90 x 10
90 x 9
90 x 8

Lat Pulldown
115 x 12
130 x 10
145 x 6


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

good shit  . were them pullups wide grip?


----------



## patricio223 (Sep 27, 2006)

nope pullups were close grip.
did chest/legs last few days. Yesterday played flag football for an hour and a half and I am sore as hell. Going to do back tomorrow. Weight up to 180.7 

*side note
my roommate is coming off 3 weeks of phera with 15 pounds gain, freakin roid head


----------



## patricio223 (Sep 30, 2006)

Weight is at 180.7 .Did a light back workout today. Finally losing the soreness from tuesday night flag football. Playing again this tuesday, damn


----------



## patricio223 (Oct 2, 2006)

Weight Today - 181.9
Feeling pretty good about weight gains. Not gaining too much fat and still adding between 1-2 pounds a week. I think using protein bars as snacks has helped me out alot in the last few weeks. I know that they have some sugar in them, but i think the beenfits outweigh the neg.  

chest
db press 
9x55
7x55
6x55
Flys on the machine
3 sets
Chest Press Cables
3 sets
Shoulder press Cables
3 sets
Pushups
3 sets of pushups to technical failure


----------



## patricio223 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yesterday playted flag football for an hour and rode my bike about 2 miles to class. Doing some back today because I dont want to overwork my legs.

*note
my dumbass roomate who did roids is in "PTC" binge drinking and complaing about how his balls hurt. Oh yeah and he is almost bald. Big thumbs up for Pheraplex.


----------



## patricio223 (Oct 16, 2006)

Missed a week and a half in the gym cramming for exams. I have been riding my bike 1-3 times a day about 1.5 miles round trip to campus. Did back yesterday.
Pullups w. body weight
9
7
5
Romanian DL
*my grip got tired during the sets, I had to stop short.
7 x 75 lbs
8 x 65 lbs
8 x 60 lbs
Lat Pulldown
10 x 110
9 x 110
8 x 110


----------



## patricio223 (Oct 17, 2006)

weight: 181.9
*feel like i gained some fat taking those 2 weeks off.
Yesterdays workout:
Chest
DB Press
Cable Flys
Pushups


----------

